# Triangle shawl



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been searching for a triangle shawl pattern that is simple and made with dk weight yarn. I have not been able find one that i like or thay are over my head so i decided to just make one using garter stitch but my question is should i start from what would be the top decreasing as i go or the bottom and increasing?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Bottom and increasing. (Casting on enough stitches to go top down is really a pain  )


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you. I thought the bottom was better but wasnt sure.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

On size 6 needles, cast on 3 sts. Knit 1, mk 1; Just keep repeating that row. I'm doing one with silk yarn. Was doing lace weight and hated it. DK yarn seems to work best. No gauge so that makes it easier.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

look at the daybreak trangle Shawl on www.raverly.com by Stephen West. or see a look at version of it here on kp. I called it lake ripples at dusk. top down but you only start with 3 stitches for garter tab cast on. Then you are off to knitting. the pattern was easy just be sure to count the stictches each row of the solid colored yarn until you add the variagated yarn. Hope you like this pattern . Happy knitting Linda


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Mmorris25 thanks that should be simple enough, on the m1 do you just knit it in the front and back of the stitch?


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Lrushefsky that is beautiful! Wonderful work. Although not sure what garter tab means.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Whether you start at the bottom and increase or at the top and decrease would, of course, depend on your pattern and on whether you want to bind off all those stitches across the top or the few at the bottom.

You can Google ''garter tab''.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

mammakim said:


> I have been searching for a triangle shawl pattern that is simple and made with dk weight yarn. I have not been able find one that i like or thay are over my head so i decided to just make one using garter stitch but my question is should i start from what would be the top decreasing as i go or the bottom and increasing?
> Thanks for your help!


VERY VERY EASY pattern... cast on 5 stitches, knit 3, yarn over knit to end of row. next row, and all following, knit 3, yarn over, knit to end of row. Makes a triangle, increases 1 stitch each row, very pretty and you can knit til you run out of yarn or it is wide enough at the top.
It is my go to pattern. Works with any weight yarn and you can make it as big as you want it to be.
Also, once it's long enough, but maybe still not wide enough, knit 3, yarn over, knit til last 5 stitches, k2tog then knit last 3. This way you will keep the little eyelet pattern on end of each row without increasing stitches and length. Good luck


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

There's a pattern I wrote for a very easy triangular shawl. There is one purl stitch in it and the rest is knit. It's written specifically for the beginning knitter, and is less instruction for a shawl, than it is instruction for how to design your own shawl. I've had photos back from people who bought the instructions and knitted shawls, and all of them are different, which was exactly what I was trying for.

You can see the shawl and buy it here:
http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/lostarts/1890366/easy_triangular_shawl_pattern/supplies/instructional


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Jheiens yeah either way i have alot of stitches either to cast on or bind off, although most times i would rather bind off dont have to do much counting as i am forever losing my place and having to start over. Lol

Taznwinston,that sounds really easy and pretty thank you.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Lostarts that is really nice, I have gotten so many ideas from this thread I will be doing shawls all year, guess I know what will giving for Christmas lol. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

this would be perfect for a non lace shawl..that one needed for real winters..like those found in Northern Maine


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://tanisfiberarts.blogspot.com/2010/07/prism-shawl-pattern.html

http://carissaknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/dragon-scales-shawl.html

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/AlpacaSoxShawletteV2.pdf

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/235/Issue235.php

http://windybrook.blogspot.com/2012/05/pretty-neck-shawl-with-tightly-twisted.html

When you start knitting lace, DK or fingering weight is the best. While it's true most patterns are written for lace weight, you can always adjust the length and width.


----------



## LuLuLeesa (Jan 26, 2011)

This type of shawl you can make as big as you want. I loved the pattern, it was easy and you increase as you go.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl

I know I enjoyed it and you can change it as you wish. It is a basic pattern for a triangle shawl.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Go onto Ravelry and you can put in all sorts of information on your search - yarn size, type of pattern, etc. LaLa's Shawl is a nice easy one, as are many others.


----------



## gatto566 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've used the free knitting pattern for Easy Triangle Shawl that is on the Lionbrand web site. Although it is done with Homespun yarn, it will work with any weight yarn. You'll have to adjust your needle size but this pattern gives you the basics. Hope this helps. Happy Knitting.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Also here is a link to all shawl shapes.

http://laylock.org/downloads/shawlshapes.pdf


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you looked at any of Stephen West's great scarf patterns? There are some free ones on knitty.com, including a great one called Herbivore.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally, I like to work from the top down, beginning with just a few stitches and increasing gradually. I find it less intimidating not having the large number of stitches at the beginning and being able to watch the size grow as you go.

Sue


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Correction--Herbivore is not on knitty but for sale on Ravelry. My bad.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Also here is a link to all shawl shapes.
> 
> http://laylock.org/downloads/shawlshapes.pdf


Thank you, thank you, thank you. I've been looking for a shawl with a rounded bottom edge rather than a pointed one.

This link is perfect.

Georgie


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

All this wonderful advice thank you all, i did do some searches on ravelry and some other sites but i guess i was intimidated by where it would say lace and wouldnt look at the pattern i am still fairly new to knitting and have only done blankets and washcloths for the most part. As for patterns that called for different weight yarn i didnt think i could make the adjustments. 
Thanks again so many great choices don't know which one to start with!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boneyard-shawl

This one is free on Ravelry as well.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

mamahen said:


> EZ2 said:
> 
> 
> > Also here is a link to all shawl shapes.
> ...


You are welcome. I cannot take credit for it though, Applegranny posted it back in February all I did was bookmark the link.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning LuLu: Did you use the bulky weight yarn that is indicated with this shawl pattern? 
It appears to me from the pictures of this pattern that it is a finer wt. yarn?

I'm wondering if a finer wt yarn can be used with this pattern? Any comments would be appreciated.

Cheryl


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

The beauty of starting with the point, is that you can keep knitting until you've got just enough yarn left to cast off.(using a larger needle will give a nice stretchy edge)


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a very simple triangle shawl pattern that can be done with any yarn. 

Use whatever size needle makes the density of fabric that you desire with your yarn. Use a larger needle for a looser, lacier look.

CO 5 st.
Row 1: K across
Row 2: K2, pm, K1, pm, K2 (Place a marker to designate this as the right side)
Row 3: K1, yo, K to marker, slip marker, yo, K1, slip marker, K to end of row.

Repeat row 3 until you reach the desired size, ending with a wrong side row. BO loosely.

You must complete both a right side and wrong side row for a symmetrical increase.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> http://tanisfiberarts.blogspot.com/2010/07/prism-shawl-pattern.html
> 
> http://carissaknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/dragon-scales-shawl.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for these links! Lovely patterns and surprisingly enough, I didn't already have them in my library!


----------



## resrcf9x (Aug 9, 2011)

You might want to look for pattern called Diagonal Blanket, it's simple and if you knit as much you want it should work for you, use any yarn you want. I've made the blanket and about half to make a shawl or however wide you want your shawl. It's very easy.I can't find my pattern right now, but you can find it on the net. I got mine for free.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks i might try that too! Where to start, where to start.....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd start from the bottom of the V and work your way on up. That way, you can quit when you've run out of yarn--or you're sick of the shawl. ;-)

You could start by casting on three stitches. Then, in the next row, knit one, yarn over, knit to end. Do this all the way up the shawl. It'll be all in garter stitch and won't be at all difficult to make.

Hazel


----------



## DinkyRee (Sep 2, 2011)

I found this and love it.


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

I too, wanted to make a shawl because everyone is always showing and telling about what they made. Although I am not a beginner, I am not a pro either. So I am making Summer Flies from Ravelry and love it. I had to start it three differnt times, like I said I am not a pro. But if you want to do something beautiful and not get bored with the same stitch have a look at it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> mamahen said:
> 
> 
> > EZ2 said:
> ...


thank you for noticing that. have a great knitting day


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

applegranny said:


> EZ2 said:
> 
> 
> > mamahen said:
> ...


Credit where credit is due. Thank you for the original.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Kim, There is a super simple one on Ravelry.
It goes kinda like CO 4
K2, YO, K2...You basically continue on in the pattern, but put a marker before and after the YO, which makes a nice ridge down the back. I wish like crazy I could tell you the name of that pattern. It is quite pretty, and very cozy. (On a much cooler than 95* day we are having!)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mammakim said:


> Mmorris25 thanks that should be simple enough, on the m1 do you just knit it in the front and back of the stitch?


An M1 is an increase using the bar between stitches. It is called "make 1". You can look it up through Google. Here's one link: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFIQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DIlPQBhZ31B4&ei=fIHCT6TUBomMigK0wrm_DA&usg=AFQjCNFnPsjQe-nnm1gWQLUol4Nnq4nEhw&sig2=VX3H1fCoJ6tgvXDRnMh_HA


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I do what jbandsma does. It is the same pattern I use for making Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth. I do a YO for an increase or a kf&b if I don't want the yo hole instead of an M1 increase, but it is exactly the same pattern. You can use it for dishcloths, baby blankets, or triangle scarves. You can also use any yarn or needle size you want. If you use a larger than recommended needle size, you will have a lacy appearing shawl, even with all garter stick. You can find a lot of very simple triangle scarf patterns on Ravelry, you should really check their patterns. If you are interested in a gree pattern, you can restrict your search to free patterns only. If you don't have an account (free), be sure to open one for as many fun hours as you want to spend oolong gorgeous knitted items. If you are as blind as I am, check for large photos. The photos are why I prefer Ravelry to most other sites. You don't see a list of links you have to keep clicking, instead you see a photo of the item and only open the pattern if you like what you see. I've quit using sites like Knitting Pattern Central and others like them because they don't list by photo and Ravelry probably lists all of the sites that KPC does plus a whole lot more. 


mammakim said:


> Mmorris25 thanks that should be simple enough, on the m1 do you just knit it in the front and back of the stitch?


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

gatto566 said:


> I've used the free knitting pattern for Easy Triangle Shawl that is on the Lionbrand web site. Although it is done with Homespun yarn, it will work with any weight yarn. You'll have to adjust your needle size but this pattern gives you the basics. Hope this helps. Happy Knitting.


I've used this pattern to make several shawls too Gatto566. It is a very simple-to-knit shawl that looks great. I've made it in different weight yarns and it always looks beautiful. A good beginner shawl.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is a pattern for a dish cloth.
But, you could just do the increases and you would end up with a triangle.
http://www.allfreecrafts.com/knitting/dishcloth.shtml?fb_xd_fragment#xd_sig=f3b7acd16b451fa&xd_action=proxy_ready&data=null&xd_rel=parent.parent&relation=parent.parent&xd_origin=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.ak.facebook.com
That would be about as easy as you can get.
Dick


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Bev's dishcloth shawl on Ravelry is one example of the easy garner stitch triangle shawl where you begin at the bottom tip of the shawl. This one has fringe which is always optional. I seldom add fringe.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would start at the bottom and do the increasers.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Another good thing about starting from the bottom is that if you get bored with it before it's big enough to be a shawl, you can bind off and use it for a triangular head scarf.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

SORRY! My method for the m-1 is to increase b&f in the st. Hope this helps.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

mammakim said:


> I have been searching for a triangle shawl pattern that is simple and made with dk weight yarn. I have not been able find one that i like or thay are over my head so i decided to just make one using garter stitch but my question is should i start from what would be the top decreasing as i go or the bottom and increasing?
> Thanks for your help!


If you start at the point and increase, each increase shows. It's not bad but in most stitches you can definitely see it. If you start at the wide, top part with the width you want and then decrease the decreases are almost invisible. For me decreasing is easier than increasing and have the item look good. But, it is all just what ever you would like to do. I think some patterns would be easier one way or the other but you would just have to play with it a bit to decide. 
have a great time with it.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

oh gosh ravelry has so many, you can give LaLa's simple shawl a go that one is very easy and a nice outcome too. I made it just recently and it is very fast. I will make another soon.Good luck choosing.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow i guess i was not searching enough you all keep posting all these great ideas and patterns. I have a rectangle shawl i am working on now (it's with the caron spa bamboo blend) i keep telling myself i need to finish it before i start on any of these but its really hard. I have to make myself finish something before i start on something else or it will never get done.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

"M1" left and right are fairly invisible increases.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you seeen the Milkrun Shawl? It is very simple with just a bit of ruffle on the edges. It is a free pattern and done in garder stitch. Also there is a shawl cheat sheet which will answer your questions about where to start and which way is up.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milk-run-shawl

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

That is really nice, i like the ruffle on it. Not crazy about fringe but really like the edge on that one.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Have you seeen the Milkrun Shawl? It is very simple with just a bit of ruffle on the edges. It is a free pattern and done in garder stitch. Also there is a shawl cheat sheet which will answer your questions about where to start and which way is up.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milk-run-shawl
> 
> http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/


That shawl got it's name because Kate Middleton wore one very like that to run out for milk not long after she married Prince William. It's become VERY popular!

I'm sure you can find a photo of her in it on the internet if you look. Hers was a deep pine green. She looks great (well, she always looks great) pushing a shopping cart.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I am doing the boneyard shawl right now with Hobby Lobby yarn I love this Yarn which is a 4 ply worsted weight. My color is Birdsong and I love it. I just did the 9th repeat and will probably do 12 as I am a larger lady and I don't want to be skimpy with the size.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, I found some photos of the shawl she wore.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Very cool Jo and i love that color! Thanks for digging for the pics.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for this. This is great explaining and showing different shawls and how easy they all look. First time I had seen this.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I did a shawl with the dishcloth pattern. pattern: Cast on 4 stitches Row 1: knit one row
Row 2: k2 yo knit to end
Row 3: k2 yo, knit to end

repeat til as wide as you want and then bind off.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> shaney63 said:
> 
> 
> > http://tanisfiberarts.blogspot.com/2010/07/prism-shawl-pattern.html
> ...


You're quite welcome. I've become quite the lace hussy of late... just crazy about shawls LOL


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I made 2 of the Lion brand Homespun easy shawl and have worn them instead of a coat during the winter as they are very warm and are washable too. Easy to wear. After the dishcloth and towels I'll be making more--Bought the yarn @ Michaels on sale!!!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a pattern called Stash Shawl. Found it at knitting pattern central. Very easy and pretty, depending on the yarn used.

STASH SHAWL

Doesn't really matter. Do what will work with the yarn that you have
on hand - tiny needles and lace-weigh, or #13 and bulky yarn.
Knitter's choice.
I used a #11 needle because it looked like it would work to make a
nice, warm shawl and would go fast.
Cast-on 15 stitches (leaving a 10" tail) and knit one row.
Row 1 - Knit 6, YO, Knit 1, YO and place marker, Knit 1, YO, Knit 1,
YO, Knit 6
Row 2 (and all WS rows) - Knit even for a garter based shawl
(shown), or Knit 6, Purl across, ending Knit 6 for a stockinette based
shawl.
Row 3 - Knit 6, YO, Knit 3, YO and slip marker, Knit 1, YO, Knit 3,
YO, Knit 6
Row 5 - Knit 6, YO, Knit 5, YO and slip marker, Knit 1, YO, Knit 5,
YO, Knit 6

Continue in this manner, increasing 4 stitches every other row until
it's as long from the beginning to the tip as you like. Keep the first
and last 6 stitches in garter or seed stitch to keep the edges from
curling. Add new colors or yarns on the RS whenever the mood
strikes, or when you run out of something. Make wide, wild stripes, or
narrow, sedate ones - knitter's choice!

Go to the website and see some pictures of the shawls made from this pattern


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a fun shawl and you can use any yarn.

STASH SHAWL

Doesn't really matter. Do what will work with the yarn that you have
on hand - tiny needles and lace-weigh, or #13 and bulky yarn.
Knitter's choice.
I used a #11 needle because it looked like it would work to make a
nice, warm shawl and would go fast.
Cast-on 15 stitches (leaving a 10" tail) and knit one row.
Row 1 - Knit 6, YO, Knit 1, YO and place marker, Knit 1, YO, Knit 1,
YO, Knit 6
Row 2 (and all WS rows) - Knit even for a garter based shawl
(shown), or Knit 6, Purl across, ending Knit 6 for a stockinette based
shawl.
Row 3 - Knit 6, YO, Knit 3, YO and slip marker, Knit 1, YO, Knit 3,
YO, Knit 6
Row 5 - Knit 6, YO, Knit 5, YO and slip marker, Knit 1, YO, Knit 5,
YO, Knit 6

Continue in this manner, increasing 4 stitches every other row until
it's as long from the beginning to the tip as you like. Keep the first
and last 6 stitches in garter or seed stitch to keep the edges from
curling. Add new colors or yarns on the RS whenever the mood
strikes, or when you run out of something. Make wide, wild stripes, or
narrow, sedate ones - knitter's choice!

Found this one at Knitting Pattern Central. pictures available


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i like to start on one end...and then increase on one edge to make a triangular shawl that has vertical stripes when i use varigated yarns...

like this one i made...

sorry, i don't do patterns very well..i just pick up the yarn and needles and play


----------



## charlotteMKnewbie (Apr 28, 2012)

One trick to help with the counting is to put stitch markers every 20 or 25 stitches. Double check the count once, then place the marker. Saves a lot of extra counting. Hope this helps.


----------



## jvoel (Mar 2, 2012)

Boneyard Shawl by Stephen West is a free pattern on Ravelry.
It is a simple triangle shawl made with DK weight yarn on #8 needles.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

onesoutherngal--love your shawl! too bad you can't give us a pattern, but what about the stitch you used for the open work? love the colors too!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

A pattern I was told to get was the Holden and it is free from Raverly. The lady at the yarn shop said it was easy. I am getting ready to make it soon, as soon as I get the yarn for it.
Connie


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

joycevv said:


> onesoutherngal--love your shawl! too bad you can't give us a pattern, but what about the stitch you used for the open work? love the colors too!


Thank you... It's just fishermans lace... Two rows garter.. Two rows lace and repeat...the yarn was paton's lace ... I just loved the color play of that yarn... I increased on the garter rows


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Really like the idea of knitting from side to side. Very colorful and neat looking.

knittykitty


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Want a little longer and narrower shawl.....look at RAE by Jane Richmond..it's on ravelry...
julie


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Also here is a link to all shawl shapes.
> 
> http://laylock.org/downloads/shawlshapes.pdf


Thank-you so much. It's hard to find basic patterns like these.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

onesoutherngal said:


> joycevv said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal--love your shawl! too bad you can't give us a pattern, but what about the stitch you used for the open work? love the colors too!
> ...


Thank you Onesoutherngal! Your shawl is beautiful. What stitch pattern is the fishermans lace? Also, you have beautiful hair! One of my neices has hair that looks exactly like yours..color and curls. We all are so envious of her beautiful hair!


----------



## Cindy Knits and Prays (May 3, 2012)

Hi, Our Prayer Shawl Ministry at my church has a simple shawl...with no v point!! You co 20 stitches and increase at the begining and end of every row, bo when u reach desired length. I use size 13 circular needles and it knits up so quickly. For mine, I used one color for the shawl, ran out of what I thought was a full skein of Homespun and finished up the neckline border with matching varigated yarn. Also made a "trellis" fringe in varigated. I will try to send u a photo...new to this website. Wishing u good luck...you've received many interesting patterns for when I want to change up. 
Sincerely, Cindy


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Cindy. I have recieved so many wonderful patterns, hete i was thinking i would just have to make a plain garter stich shawl and wondering where to start it at and now i have so many beautiful designs to choose from! I actually started all this because my daughter loved the shawls she saw on Dr. Quinn medicine woman lol. Now i will be making her one, myself one and a whole bunch of others. Thinking by the time I am done I will have one for every day of the week in many different colors, types of yarn and weights of yarn! I love that I have gotten so many responses! Would love to see a pic of your shawl!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > joycevv said:
> ...


thank you, but the model is my daughter 

i am not a pattern maker....or follower 

start with simple garter pattern until you are ready to begin the lace..(start with 3 stitches and increasing on one side each row until at least 12 stitches on needle)

Knit pattern row x 2:

K4, (YO, K2tog, K2) repeat between () until last four stitches and K4.

Knit 2 rows.

Repeat.

I increased on the Knit rows only on one side....then when i decided on a halfway point, i simply then started to decrease on the same side I had previously increased.

I hope that makes sense

Repeat the pattern row until your scarf is at desired length.
:roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh! and i call it fishermans lace because that is what someone else who saw my knitting called it...but now I know that i twist my stitches.......

you will have to forgive me, i am a self taught knitter from an old how-to pamphlet i found when i was 13...and decided i wanted to make myself a sweater...a hidiously ugly shade of school bus yellow, because it was on clearance my my mom refused to buy me expensive yarn as she was sure i would fail...i proudly wore that sweater all winter, lol

until KP, i had never met anyone else who knitted


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i have always started from bottom and GONE UP DECREASING AS I WENT UP>>> and then bordered it


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Also here is a link to all shawl shapes.
> 
> http://laylock.org/downloads/shawlshapes.pdf


This is the best basic pattern! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK. I've read through all six pages. I'm surprised no one mentioned the Truly Tasha Tudor Shawl!

Years before Ravelry's inception, I found it here: http://www.woolywest.com/Pages-Notebook/notebook_shawl.html

On Ravelry, you can see assorted versions of it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/truly-tashas-shawl

If you like triangular shawls but wish they'd stay on the shoulders better ... and if you dread casting off along a very long top edge ... then this is the shawl for you. There are only six stitches cast-off at the end of the knitted-on border! 
Because the top edge is NOT cast-off but is worked off as you work the border, it's super stretchy and will fold over automatically to make a cuddly shawl-collar - all of which adds up to helping it stay put on your back!

Ignore the directions at to what yarn to use. I've successfully done it in every weight from fine acrylic baby yarn up to super bulky merino. If all that garter stitch is overwhelming, feel free to work seed stitch or any other reversible stitch.

There is no reason to begin it with only three stitches. Not wishing to try turning that sharp bottom corner, I've begun it on as many as fifty stitches. I never quite understand why shawls need to have a long point on the back; the bottom of my back isn't what needs keeping warm! That's also a handy tactic to save some yarn, if you're not sure you've got enough.

The only possible problem with working this pattern the first time is the instruction to yarn-over _before_ you even have a stitch on the right-hand needle. I was at my wit's end trying to wrap my brain around just how to do that!! I began my first one at least two dozen times before I finally 'got' it. It might be easier for you to imagine if you think 'yarn forward' rather than 'yarn-over'. All it means is to have the yarn in front of the needle as you work the first stitch. The yarn automatically falls over the top of the right-hand needle as you knit the first stitch, thereby adding a stitch to the beginning of every row _and_ providing the handy loops in which to work the lacy knitted-on border.

I've done loads of shawls, but keep coming back to this one. Stripes. Contrasting border.

One last thought - even if done in pure wool, there's no real need to block a Truly Tasha's shawl. Garter stitch is knitting's version of velvet. It's luxurious in and of itself and needs no _bleeping_ blocking!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh....Jessica-Jean, I had totally forgotten about this pattern! Thanks for the reminder...I've wanted to make this for a long time.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean that is a nice one. Thank you! One more I need to show my daughter. She finally decided for sute what yarn she wants last night so now gotta get her to pick a pattern.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Tashas shawl..outstanding pattern..looks so warm! thanks..


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Thanks so much Jessica Jean for your practical look at shawls.
What a great plan you had to start with 50 or so stitches on the back. The 3 or 5 stitch cast on was one of the greatest drawbacks for me because I am a larger person and making the shawl bigger made it much to long in the back and looked more like an oversize afghan. 
Thanks again!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

mammakim said:


> I have been searching for a triangle shawl pattern that is simple and made with dk weight yarn. I have not been able find one that i like or thay are over my head so i decided to just make one using garter stitch but my question is should i start from what would be the top decreasing as i go or the bottom and increasing?
> Thanks for your help!


I would think it would be quite similar to the Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth ... just larger and only making the first half. You could go back after the knitting and either knit or crochet a lacy edge to it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Also here is a link to all shawl shapes.
> 
> http://laylock.org/downloads/shawlshapes.pdf


Wow! Thanks for this link.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

1cleaner said:


> oh gosh ravelry has so many, you can give LaLa's simple shawl a go that one is very easy and a nice outcome too. I made it just recently and it is very fast. I will make another soon.Good luck choosing.


The instructions call for bulky weight yarn. Did you use this type of yarn? It seems the design would look better with a finer yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> The instructions call for bulky weight yarn. Did you use this type of yarn? It seems the design would look better with a finer yarn.


You are planning on making a SHAWL, not a fitted, form-hugging sweater. Your possibilities are only limited by:
How much yarn you have.
How much time you are willing to invest in the finished project - finer yarn = more time - thicker yarn = less time.

Enjoy looking at patterns, but don't even bother trying to match them exactly. That only leads to frustration, anger, and a deflation of self-esteem. Look at patterns. READ THROUGH them to see if you know how to do every technique a particular one needs. If not, learn it on a swatch before beginning the pattern.

Above all: ENJOY the knitting!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very helpful!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree w/ you about the pattern and the yarn. Tried Lace but hated it; Tried the Fingering and got hooked immediately. (Bad Pun)


----------

